

Ask HN: tool for keeping up with advances in software development? - arkitaip

With the constant barrage of new software development technologies, techniques and concepts, I'm looking for a site that would help me in keeping track of new stuff to learn. Say, for example, that I would like to learn Node.js. This site should enable be to keep track of key learning milestones related to Node.js and maybe a list of tutorials, videos, etc that are available online. It doesn't have to have any original content, but more function like a todo list and calendar.<p>Does such as thing exist?
======
almightygod
Try news.ycombinator.com - great source for tech trends

~~~
natural_order
Not as sarcastic as it sounds. Try searching for the tool or framework that
you'd like to learn about and read backwards through the articles.

Plus remember: if no one has made something yet, maybe you should.

